# Nasir's 75 Gallon Planted Journal



## Nasir (Sep 14, 2011)

Whats up guys.. this is my first journal ever and I'm starting up a freshwater planted tank. Used to be an artificial plant tank which then got converted into an african cichlid growout tank and now after removing the blue background I've started up a planted tank.

Fish:
27 Cardinal Tetras (successful so far, was a very weak batch and have only lost 4)
3 Female Bettas
1 Male Betta
1 Zebra Danio (soon to be given away)
1 Bristlenose Pleco
1 Cherry shrimp (was given by accident, will get more friends for him when plants grow in and provide more hiding spots)
Few random snails

Final plan:
50 Cardinal Tetras
6 Female Bettas
1 Male Betta
1-3 Bristlenose Pleco
60 Cherry Shrimp
Maybe a school of 12 Corys

Plants:
Anubius Barteri
Java fern
Narrow Leaf Fern
Dwarf Hair Grass
dwarf Sagittaria
Star grass
Limnophila aromatica
Rotala rotundafolia
Rotala sp green
Giant Vals
Riccia
Hornwort
Some Crypts
Glosso Carpet

DIY Co2
DIY Lighting fixture from Rona @ 2WPG, considering upping it to 3 WPG.
Ehiem Cannister Filter
Flourite/black gravel mix substrate.

So this is what it looked like when it was planted with artificial plants:









And this is what it looked like when it was a cichlid tank:









And then the cichlids were upgraded to a bigger tank and here I am:




































































































Ill get better pictures when I figure out how to use the camera better..
And I have a video but Ill upload it later.. Procrastination is a B**** lol
Thats all for now folks.. Lets see how this grows in.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I have a 75G Planted also, so I'm always interested in seeing what others are doing in theirs. Looking forward to seeing pics and your progress.


----------



## Nasir (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks. If you have a journal of your own I'd love to see it. 
Right now I just have a tank with some really small plants. Blueprints there but lets see if they grow the way they're supposed to.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

My youtube, with a not so recent video of it is HERE.

And a thread journal is here.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

I actually really liked the first iteration of your tank, 
The artificial plants really filled up the space nice, and i really dug the flat sand in the front.


----------



## Nasir (Sep 14, 2011)

U know what I agree with you on that. Its been almost 2 years since that setup though. I didn't like how fake they looked. Now I put em in the bigger cichlid tank and they almost look like they're real. I'll post the video of it tomorrow and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Nasir (Sep 14, 2011)

I made some changes to the aquascape... 
In the first few pics I basically whipped something up to kinda let the plants grow a bit.
Now I've started actually making something out of the tank.
Here are some pics of what I've done so far:










































here's some of the fish:

























My fav female betta:

















Another female red:

















Violet:









And the male:


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh, I hadn't noticed you had uploaded photos into the first post. You've got a really interesting scape going, and a variety of plants. I think it'll look pretty nice grown in more. I kinda like that "pride rock" part. (lion king)

Here are some bookmarks you might appreciate having:
http://rexgrigg.com/Algae1.html
http://www.tropica.com/plants/plant-list-a-z.aspx
http://www.tropica.com/layouts.aspx
http://fishtanktv.com/


----------



## Nasir (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for the links I hope I dont have to use the first one lol..

I've made some changes to the aquascape.. growth has been off because there was a leak in my DIY Co2.. Changed the tubing and added another fixture.. Now its 2x the power.. hopefully that helps.

I uploaded a video of my tank:





Also added 35 neon tetras yesterday.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Ahhhh thankyou. Someone who knows what a big school of neons is. Beautiful.


----------



## Nasir (Sep 14, 2011)

Hahaha yeah watching that school is something else.. sometimes when you combine a few small schools you dont get to see the beauty of a species..


----------



## Nasir (Sep 14, 2011)

Update:
Changed a lot of the aquascape and plants have grown in. 
Decided to take some new pics because my girlfriend works at Black's photography and was able to rent out a nice camera:


----------

